# pretty baby pink set



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I just finished this for a gift for my daughters friend. I used dress yarn which lent itself to a more girlish classic look.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is so pretty!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

so beautiful and knit so fine :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Just beautiful! But what is dress yarn? Fingering or baby yarn?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are beautiful! I love pink - perfect for a baby girl!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I was a thinking the same thing...so many tiny stitches...lovely, dainty.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I was a thinking the same thing...so many tiny stitches...lovely, dainty.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful. Could you please share the pattern


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! How beautiful can you get!!! Gorgeous! I was also wondering what dress yarn was. What size needles did you use and what pattern? Love it!!!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I used Gloria which is a discontinued yarn but can still be found occasionally



rp1917 said:


> Just beautiful! But what is dress yarn? Fingering or baby yarn?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

How pretty!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

www.etsy.com/ca/listing/201861387/on-sale-baby-matinee-jacket-bonnet-shawl?ref=shop_home_active_1&ga_search_query=180


Luckylady7929 said:


> Beautiful. Could you please share the pattern


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I used a knitting machine, if you were to do this by hand you would use about a size 1 knitting needles on the machine I used tension 3



Byrdgal said:


> Oh, my goodness! How beautiful can you get!!! Gorgeous! I was also wondering what dress yarn was. What size needles did you use and what pattern? Love it!!!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow - beautiful !


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Your set is beautiful, what a nice gift!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your baby outfit is so beautiful it looks store-bought. Wow! Can you clue us in on what yarn and pattern you used?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

www.etsy.com/ca/listing/201861387/on-sale-baby-matinee-jacket-bonnet-shawl?ref=shop_home_active_1&ga_search_query=180
I used Gloria which is a millor yarn. It is a dress yarn; The hat pattern is one I created because I didn't care for the one in the pattern. Thank you for your kind words.



GinB said:


> Your baby outfit is so beautiful it looks store-bought. Wow! Can you clue us in on what yarn and pattern you used?


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

It's lovely &#128515;


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful work x


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

So very sweet. They will treasure it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It is, as all the others have said....beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

This is an awesome set--my FAVORITE color, too. She is going to look so cute--wonderful work and lots of love put forth. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Wow, very pretty!


----------



## hrellison (Dec 18, 2014)

lovely, just the perfect pattern, sweet and fairly simple. Can you please share the pattern source?
I have a new baby girl to knit for.

What yarn did you use?
thanks in advance
H


----------



## Ayarnaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, lovely.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, Jeannie. That's so sweet. Love it.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The set is beautiful. Very nicely done.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Great work! Just lovely! I need to make about 4 of those! Everyone is having girls this year!!!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeannie D. I like your version even better than the vintage one! Good interpretation!


----------



## Elaine Schumann (Jul 31, 2014)

That is absolutely darling


----------



## Elaine Schumann (Jul 31, 2014)

That is so precious. I love the bonnet and booties. Is the design pattern from stitch world? I love to knit for babies and would really like the pattern , hope you will share it. You really did a beautiful job of finishing. Thanks for sharing and the inspiration to get busy .


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So dainty and pretty. Love the pink ribbons on it as well as the closure.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just so pretty ! You did an excellent job !


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: Lovely set.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

www.etsy.com/ca/listing/201861387/baby-matinee-jacket-bonnet-shawl-bootees?ref=shop_home_active_7

is the pattern for the set. The hat I designed myself. The lace is in both stitchworld and punchcard.



Elaine Schumann said:


> That is so precious. I love the bonnet and booties. Is the design pattern from stitch world? I love to knit for babies and would really like the pattern , hope you will share it. You really did a beautiful job of finishing. Thanks for sharing and the inspiration to get busy .


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

www.etsy.com/ca/listing/201861387/baby-matinee-jacket-bonnet-shawl-bootees?ref=shop_home_active_7 is the pattern and I used Gloria yarn by millor



GinB said:


> Your baby outfit is so beautiful it looks store-bought. Wow! Can you clue us in on what yarn and pattern you used?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

www.etsy.com/ca/listing/201861387/baby-matinee-jacket-bonnet-shawl-bootees?ref=shop_home_active_7
Gloria yarn by millor



hrellison said:


> lovely, just the perfect pattern, sweet and fairly simple. Can you please share the pattern source?
> I have a new baby girl to knit for.
> 
> What yarn did you use?
> ...


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, that is pretty!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful set.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## thespinner (Apr 18, 2013)

The set is beautiful. What machine did you use?


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful and she will look like a little doll wearing it.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> www.etsy.com/ca/listing/201861387/on-sale-baby-matinee-jacket-bonnet-shawl?ref=shop_home_active_1&ga_search_query=180
> I used Gloria which is a millor yarn. It is a dress yarn; The hat pattern is one I created because I didn't care for the one in the pattern. Thank you for your kind words.


Thank you for the information. I've purchased the pattern. The yarn called for in the pattern was 2-ply, while Gloria is 3-ply. What adjustments did you make to have the gauge work out?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

GinB said:


> Thank you for the information. I've purchased the pattern. The yarn called for in the pattern was 2-ply, while Gloria is 3-ply. What adjustments did you make to have the gauge work out?


Went up one tension number and followed the pattern. Gloria is a very thin stretchy yarn


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful set, you did a great job!


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Elaine Schumann (Jul 31, 2014)

I click on the site you gave and nothing happens. Do I have to go to the web and re-type the site in? It is so long.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very very pretty


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Elaine Schumann said:


> I click on the site you gave and nothing happens. Do I have to go to the web and re-type the site in? It is so long.


I just copy and pasted. But you could go to the site and put it in the search engine


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Elaine Schumann said:


> I click on the site you gave and nothing happens. Do I have to go to the web and re-type the site in? It is so long.


I just copy and pasted. But you could go to the site and put it in the search engine


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh yes. Very pretty.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Lovely set. So dainty in pink.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

thespinner said:


> The set is beautiful. What machine did you use?


Brother 965i


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nice job. You must be proud.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL set!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

